# What does 2 CPU mean?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Newbie question, but what does it mean for example on someones xfire their processor shows this:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs)
does 2 cpu mean that its a dual core?, but isn't Pentium 4 all single core?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes P4 is a single core. It has what's called HTT(Hyper Threading Technology) which basiclly creates two threads which the OS treats as 2 virtual processor's. This link explains it in detail.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

So like Daemeon tools can make virtual dvd-r's?, Pentium makes two virtual cores?Does it act as two cores or like 1 1/2? I'll read that Wikipedia link right now.
Edit:Oh, so it creates two cores, but strains one?That could lead to system slow down/lag? Are all P4's 2 cpu?And dual core has two cores so thats like two CPU's? 1st core strains the 1st cpu core and the 2nd core strains the 2nd cpu core?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HT a Single Core or Dual Core CPU does not slow down or "strain" the CPU. It allows faster flow of data.

http://www.intel.com/technology/computing/dual-core/demo/popup/dualcore.swf


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Very helpful link!Which dual cores use HT technology?And does have this technology in their processors or no?And Processor speed determines how fast the application will run?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I didn't word my post very well. HT is not used in Dual Core CPU's though ,if I recall correctly, there were some Intel Extreme Editions that do/did.
CPU speed is a very determining factor in the speed of applications but not solely. 
RAM & Hdd speed play a very large part also.


----------

